# selling beewax



## honeysell1 (Oct 12, 2016)

please help pr advise me where to sell best pure beewax just melted at sun


----------



## honeysell1 (Oct 12, 2016)

got many


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

People from the US/Canada/Euro/Pacific can not really tell where to sell you wax since you are in Ukraine.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

honeysell1 said:


> please help pr advise me where to sell best pure beewax just melted at sun


Sorry, but it does not look very clean.


----------

